# She is depressed and taking us both down



## cwatson2141 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am sure this is a all too often story here, but I am another poor Joe at the end of my proverbial rope. 

Her biggest single issue is she CAN NOT get over her dad dying 10 yrs ago. I mean grief like it happened yesterday. Granted I am an insensitive son of a *(&), but I can not help her because I truly don't think she can accept it. Then comes the more and more often "I want out of this world" type remarks that really worry me. Her stuck up self centered family wont accept it and I am the cause of all her problems. She has lied to the police to have me arrested, then dropped the charges saying she didn't think they would take me to jail, and wanted attention. I can not cope with this behavior any longer I don't think...

Any suggestions????


----------



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Grief after ten years to that extent? I think she definitely needs counseling on that issue. The problem is she ultimately is the only one that can make the decision and take that step for herself. Sorry to hear if the pain it has caused.


----------



## daddio (Dec 26, 2009)

Man I can relate to that. Long story short-you cannot help her without her wanting to help herself. You need to make yourself strong first. Try visiting a counselor on your own. A counselor can offer some options to you to help you deal with her depression and anger. Write back and let us know how it goes.


----------

